# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Какие порты можно перекрыть?

## Tony Montana

Добрый день.
Переставил систему и поставил себе КИС-6. В настройках фаера там есть возможность закрывать порты. Скаждите пожалуйста, какие можно перекрыть, не потеряв при этом работоспособность аськи, ДаунЛоад мастера и проичих программ, которым нужен интернет)?

Порты есть такие:

Возле этих портов стоят галочки, значит, как я понимаю, они открыты:
Стандартный HTTP    11523
Стандартный HTTP    3128
Стандартный HTTP    8088
Стандартный HTTP    8080
Стандартный HTTP    7900
Стандартный HTTP    1080
Стандартный HTTP    83
Стандартный HTTP    82
Стандартный HTTP    81
Стандартный HTTP    80
Стандартный SMTP    25
Стандартный POP3    110
Стандартный NNTP    119
Стандартный IMAP    143

А эти два порта без галочки, значит закрыты...

Стандартный HTTP    8888
Стандартный HTTP    8000

Спасибо за помощь!

Да, и еще... Почему-то не хочет Каспер пропускать программу Стеганос инет-аноним про. Раньше, когда сидел на кабельном инете, все было отлично, теперь, когда перешел на SDSL прога не хочет работать :Sad:  В доверенных приложениях прога стоит....

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Sanja

ЭЭ.. эт не закрытие портов Ж) Это список портов на которых будет осуществляца проверка траффика.

Закрытие портов надо делать а анти-хакере создавая правило вроде

"Где протокол - TCP, Удаленный порт - порт который хотите закрыть, дейтсвие - Блокировать"

----------


## orvman

*Tony Montana*



> Переставил систему и поставил себе КИС-6.


Сразу скажу, что не юзаю КИС.  


> какие можно перекрыть, не потеряв при этом работоспособность аськи, ДаунЛоад мастера и проичих программ, которым нужен интернет)?


Стандартный HTTP 11523 - не помню что это
Стандартный HTTP 3128 - удаленный рабочий стол
Стандартный HTTP 8088 - трафик через прокси-сервер
Стандартный HTTP 8080 - трафик через прокси-сервер
Стандартный HTTP 7900 - не помню что это
Стандартный HTTP 1080 - трафик через прокси-сервер
Стандартный HTTP 83 - браузер (протокол HTTP)
Стандартный HTTP 82 - браузер (протокол HTTP)
Стандартный HTTP 81 - браузер (протокол HTTP)
Стандартный HTTP 80 - браузер (протокол HTTP)
Стандартный SMTP 25 - отправка почты
Стандартный POP3 110 - получение почты
Стандартный NNTP 119 - чтение новостей через почтового клиента
Стандартный IMAP 143 - практически тоже самое, что POP3. 


> Стандартный HTTP 8888
> Стандартный HTTP 8000


  все это трафик через прокси-сервера 


> Почему-то не хочет Каспер пропускать программу Стеганос инет-аноним про


 В таких случаях в логи журнала смотреть нужно, но т.к. КИС не использую, то вряд ли здесь помогу. 

*Sanja* 


> Закрытие портов надо делать а анти-хакере создавая правило вроде
> 
> "Где протокол - TCP, Удаленный порт - порт который хотите закрыть, дейтсвие - Блокировать"


 Всё это неправда. Закрывать нужно локальный порт, а не удаленный, есть еще куча тонкостей, но не в этом дело...

Вообще-то закрытие портов, именно закрытие осуществляется в самой Винде, отключением ненужных служб и т.д... В брандмауре-же, в данном случае KIS, созданием правил осуществляется именно блокировка сетевого траффика по этим портам, согласно созданным критериям в правилах. А порты как были открытыми, так и будут. В этом можно убедиться, используя элементарную команду netstat -an

----------


## _HEKTO_

Так ли уж важно принципиальное различие между "закрытием" и "блокировкой"? Это ведь всего лишь термины.

Обысные пример - IIS. Вот нужен он мне локально, а чтобы из интернета ко мне кто попало заходил я не хочу.

Что мне теперь отключать службу из любви к "закрытию"?

----------


## Sanja

> *Tony Montana*
> 
> Сразу скажу, что не юзаю КИС.   
> Стандартный HTTP 11523 - не помню что это
> Стандартный HTTP 3128 - удаленный рабочий стол
> Стандартный HTTP 8088 - трафик через прокси-сервер
> Стандартный HTTP 8080 - трафик через прокси-сервер
> Стандартный HTTP 7900 - не помню что это
> Стандартный HTTP 1080 - трафик через прокси-сервер
> ...


Тьфу естесно локальный ж)

----------


## RobinFood

> Стандартный HTTP 3128 - удаленный рабочий стол


Обычно это прокси.
Удаленный рабочий стол обычно - 3389

----------


## Tony Montana

Спасибо, конечно за ответы! Но что из них можно перекрыть? куда чеще всего зараза стучится?  :Smiley:  Ну, то что почту перекрыть -- это понятно. Я ей не пользуюсь :Smiley:  а что еще? :Smiley:

----------


## Sanja

Ненадо ничего перекрывать. Вче что надо и так перекрыто по умолчанию

----------


## Rene-gad

> Вообще-то закрытие портов, именно закрытие осуществляется в самой Винде, отключением ненужных служб


Это верно на все 100%. При этом отпадает необходимость наблюдения за  портами, которые после выключения соответствующих служб также не являются активными. Как и что делать - написано здесь: http://www.winline.ru/xp/optim/1027.php.
Кроме того не нужно забывать о том, что файрволл можно и вырубить. Далее см. Аксиому  в моей подписи.  :Wink:

----------

